# Double Constrictor Knots, Cuffs and Pseudos !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I have been using cuffs with very good success as I like the clean looks and the fact they are soft on the main retraction rubber. Even though I don't think I have had any slipping, I started to put double constrictor knots on the pseudo loop end (I like the added contact area) ...... Not only to stop slipping down the main rubber, but as a prevention to help stop the cuff from letting go and having the short end slip through with the possibility of a face slap ! I have gotten pretty good at it using leather twine and a plastic needle with a large eye.

Just wondering how many do that with pseudos ?

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

would it be possible to see a picture of the area on the pseudo with the sleeve and tie ,and maybe a pic of your needle set up?


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

so far just a single constrictor has been working ok for me......OM


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Here is the Double Constrictor Knot









Here is the thread and needle I use









Tie the double constrictor knot as you normally would, but instead of putting the end of the thread over the tag and then under the two loops, you put the needle under the loops, then the thread goes over the tag, into the eye of the needle and then pulled through and tightened.

Much easier than explained ;- )

wll


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thanks that's looks like a very solid looking connection thanks for the pics :thumbsup:


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> so far just a single constrictor has been working ok for me......OM


I'm sure a single constrictor knot is more than enough ... I'm just overly don't want something to go wrong. I suppose it is my years in manufacturing and seeing the stuff I have seen.

wll


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

wll said:


> I have been using cuffs with very good success as I like the clean looks and the fact they are soft on the main retraction rubber. Even though I don't think I have had any slipping, I started to put double constrictor knots on the pseudo loop end (I like the added contact area) ...... Not only to stop slipping down the main rubber, but as a prevention to help stop the cuff from letting go and having the short end slip through with the possibility of a face slap ! I have gotten pretty good at it using leather twine and a plastic needle with a large eye.
> 
> Just wondering how many do that with pseudos ?
> 
> wll


Nah, I only do that with psychos.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

*While on the subject of constrictor knots, what thread do you folk use ?*

I have been using waxed leatherman thread, because it is easy to work with, but wax is not good for leather I have heard. Cotton twine is nice and soft ... but I wish it was a little thicker !

I have some 1.5 nylon thread I might try but I worry about it cutting the tubing, even though I use cuffs .....

wll


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Cotton butchers twine. then you divide it to what ever thickness you like. I use five strands and it has 11  So I basically divide it in half


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> Cotton butchers twine. then you divide it to what ever thickness you like. I use five strands and it has 11  So I basically divide it in half


Thanks can opener, I'll give that a shot, but from the other direction, I'll see if I can double the twine to make it twice as thick : -) I'm looking for more total surface area so it won't cut the rubber cuffs ;- )

wll


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

wll said:


> Can-Opener said:
> 
> 
> > Cotton butchers twine. then you divide it to what ever thickness you like. I use five strands and it has 11  So I basically divide it in half
> ...


From a performance point of view less string is less weight


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Can-Opener said:


> From a performance point of view less string is less weight
> 
> Thanks can opener, I'll give that a shot, but from the other direction, I'll see if I can double the twine to make it twice as thick : -) I'm looking for more total surface area so it won't cut the rubber cuffs ;- )
> 
> ...


True, very true , I'm just looking at surface area of the thread grip and applying even pressure over a wider area.

But what do I know ;- )

wll


----------



## James Crane (Dec 9, 2014)

Ive always used theraband black to tie my pouches to my bands with the wrap and tuck method its given me the longest band life without rips at the pouch for a long time [tubes and theraband gold flatbands]


----------

